# Baby pigeon rescued



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so I was going to pick up a homer and turns out they had a baby the parents abandoned. they were going to just let it die since they didnt have the time to take care of it. They were feeding it some Kaytee, and gave me a few days worth. It's a 7 day old squab, and is completely covered in long down and has not yet opened its eyes. I don't really have anything to keep it warm, so I put it in my basket-like thing with a Hand warmer wrapped in a rag. Our house fluctuates with the temp outside, and that's how he was, but the other squab that hadn't been abandoned was keeping him warm. I can put him under a heat lamp or in my hand for now. He will be unattended from 9 - 3 during he next 2 weeks, do you think he can handle that? I wanna give him a shot but no idea how. He's chirped a bit but has been just opening his beAk a bit. How will I know if he's cold or hot ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a link on caring for baby pigeons:http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

Yes, the baby needs to be kept warm, especially when feeding, and follow instructions very carefully with formula. Never feed if there is any food in crop, feed when empty, usually 4 or 5 times a day, and a heating pad (under a towel) works well to keep them warm,*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gone from 9-3, that won't work.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Well it's still alive.... 
So.... 
Also it opened its eyes, and it's chirping oh so cutely. I just fed it, and my sister fed it when she came home at 3, (6 now), so.......
This is actually easier then I imagined. I thought it'd be dead by now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He needs to be kept warm or he won't be able to digest the food and can get a slow crop, and become very sick. 
Being gone from 9 to 3, if no other choice, will still work. Feed in the morning, as soon as you get home, and later that night. Just make sure that the crop has emptied before feeding again. I raised my first rescued babies while working also, and some days I was home earlier, and some days later. I got in 3 feedings a day, and sometimes 4. But they all made it. And 2 of them were just a couple of days old when we started. Better than not doing anything. Sometimes it can't be helped.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

I will. He's being kept warm with hand Warmers, they get pretty hot and stay hot for a long time so work (their under his towel)
Thanks for the help and being understanding About the hours


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well you do what you have to. I came home with 6 baby ferals, after a porch had been torn down, where they were nesting. Two were only a couple of days old. I fed them with an eye dropper, and kept them in a fish tank with a reptile heater suspended over it, and a thermometer next to the nest so that I could monitor the temp. In a couple of weeks, you will be able to start weaning him anyway. 

You mentioned another baby. Were they together in the same nest? What do you mean that he was abandoned, but not the sibling?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Well it's still alive....
> So....
> Also it opened its eyes, and it's chirping oh so cutely. I just fed it, and my sister fed it when she came home at 3, (6 now), so.......
> This is actually easier then I imagined. I thought it'd be dead by now.


That is good to hear. I have a special case right now and he would not make it if I left him for 6 or 7 hours. hope it all works out if that is all you have to offer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's really only 6 hours. Even if I were there, I would probably feed every 5 if the crop emptied.


----------

